# Canning



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I can all kinds of stuff, but my favorite is salsa... Not to stock up for survival, but because I love the hell out of homemade salsa. Does anyone have any canning recipes to share? I do all kinds of jams and sauces


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

we have an apple tree outside in the yard.. for some reason the deer didn't eat hardly any of them... They are bitter as all get out so they are no good for many things. one thing I did find them good for was after cooking them up in a pot, add some cinnamon and lots of sugar and it makes a really good apple sauce... sealed right that stuff will last a long long time... Oh I also can venison... Brown it up a little then set it in the canner and boom take venison out in the summer even... Nice to have around. i would like to know more about canning as well so I will continue to watch this post...

Interested to see all of what people can..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tomatoes, apple sauce, and apple butter are all I have canned. I am looking at getting a pressure canner so I can expand my canning to meats and vegetables without the fear of an ugly botulism related death.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

my gf does the canning, she does potatoes then we fry them and they are fantastic, also pickled green beans are really good.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Canned about 250 jars this spring/summer. Apples (sauce, butter, slices), tomatoes (sauce, paste, salsa), potatoes, soups, stews, pickles and I forget what else. What I have yet to try and possibly will this week, is canning bacon. Taught my oldest daughter water bath canning last month. It is easy, just a bit time consuming.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Again with the bacon!  I should keep track of the pounds I'm gaining just by reading this forum. But it's bacon, so hey, it's worth it!

I only did about 100 jars this year - pears, peaches, pickles, relish and jams. My favorite jam and the one that gets the most compliments is a half and half mix of raspberries and peaches. They're in season at the same time so it just made sense. LOVE the stuff! I use low sugar pectin and the lowest amount of sugar I can get away with. 

The pressure canner arrived a couple of weeks ago so now I just need to get it out and start figuring out how to use it. Speaking of, I'd better go beg some more jars soon.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

You name it I can it! All vegies and fruit from the garden. I will combine veggies that I use in soups and do "soup mix" like potatoes, carrots, onions for stew, or carrots, cellery and onions for chicken soup mix. I make pie fillings and can them so they are ready to put in a pie shell and bake anytime. I make all kinds of jam and fruit syrups. 
all kinds of meat. beef, pork, chicken, turkey, fish, hotdogs are awesome! and bacon even better Indie. 
I get an excess of milk from my goats so I can that too. Butter is on sale now so this is a great saver if you can enough now to last the year. I have also been canning coffee creamer when they go on sale. 
I do tons of quick breads like banana, zuchini, pumpkin, brownies, and muffins
I make my own saurkraut so I can that too along with pickled veggies. I make my own spaghetti sauce and can that too. You can also can the cheese to go on top!
My canners never get put away. I can all year long and 3-4 days a week I do a little something even if it is just one batch of what ever.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Haven't done canning yet...thinking about it


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

you can't beat it! i dont do a whole lot of canning, but i grew up where my grandma, my momma, and i used to can everything i can name off. nowadays, i can salsa, tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, apple sauce, green beans, and corn. Sometimes i will can strawberry jam, but thats if i have the extra time


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> you can't beat it!


I agree. Tastes so much better and you really save a lot of money too. My green beans for example, after the cost of seed for the garden my cost for greenbeans per quart is less than 1 cent. A quart is about twice as much as a can of those flavorless things at the store that people pay $1 or more for. 
I am always keeping tract of the cost for things like this. Makes a big difference in the food budget.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

With all the apple trees on my folks property, my mom would can sliced apples, in boiling water to use later for pies, etc. To keep them from browning, she would have me toss an aspirin in each quart jar. Her pies in the winter were great, and no headaches.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I dont use a pressure canner, either. I use a big pot of boiling water and a lid, lol. Ive never used aspirin to keep from browning..hmmm


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's the acid, like the acid in lemon juice, but add no flavor, just cures headches


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Hell, if it works, ill probably try it in my next batch


----------

